# List Your Book Trailer



## Adele

I see there is a tread over on the Operation E-book Drop forum that may also be of interest here - book trailers.

Here's my trailer for _The Legend of the Seahawk _ -






I'm sure other authors here trailers to share.


----------



## mamiller

Beautiful trailer, Adele! 

In the spirit of New England coves, here is the trailer for VICTORY COVE









VICTORY COVE is a romantic suspense novel set in the town that hosted, WIDOW'S TALE









You're better off hitting the full-screen button on the trailer...


----------



## Randolphlalonde

A while ago I created an experimental "Testimonial trailer" for my science fiction / space opera series: Spinward Fringe. It cost about $9.00 in music and image rights acquisition. The spoken audio is taken from radio reviews and clips fans sent in. The scrolling text are bits from reviews posted in public places, such as eBook retailers.


----------



## Maria Hooley

Here's the trailer for New Life Incorporated


----------



## Archer

Here's the link to mine--don't know how to make it 'appear' on the screen here--can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## Adele

archer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDSN-tacc2U
> 
> Here's the link to mine--don't know how to make it 'appear' on the screen here--can anyone tell me how to do that?


archer - Select the YouTube button on the post menu, add the url you get from your YouTube account between the open and close brackets. Hope this makes sense.

Sample -(remove the "G" before brackets)
[Gyoutube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD3U_f7FHgU[/youtubeG]-


----------



## Archer

Okay, I'll go back to my post and try it.
Ignore any minor explosions which result.


----------



## Archer

Ka-BOOOM!

(cough! cough!)
(um, I mean, Eureka! It worked!)


----------



## Adele

archer said:


> Okay, I'll go back to my post and try it.
> Ignore any minor explosions which result.


Very Nice!


----------



## Archer

Adele: 

Thanks! (Even if one DOES have to put up with my singing...)
Images were my own (except for thunderstorm effect), as was much of the sound track. Whispertrack is translation of original Alterran Elvish lyrics of the song. 

Wonderfully soothing, mellow music on yours, and also for Victory Cove. Well chosen for the subject matter--I really liked it.
I thought Maria's was pretty cool (scary/steamy) too. Looks like fun!--Randolph's was nice and 'punchy'.  

You guys are gonna corrupt me into filling up my Kindle forthwith...

(...fiends!)


----------



## Adele

archer said:


> Adele:
> 
> Thanks! (Even if one DOES have to put up with my singing...)
> Images were my own (except for thunderstorm effect), as was much of the sound track. Whispertrack is translation of original Alterran Elvish lyrics of the song.


You possess many talents!


----------



## Maria Hooley

Here is one from The Mach Band Region


----------



## ASparrow

Here's my first attempt at a book trailer, notable for the crudity of the equipment I used, if nothing else, namely:

ipod nano
Belkin microphone
cheap (volunteer) narrator (with a cold)
Canon A80 point and shoot camera.
Upright bass (two tracks, overdubbed)
Software: Audacity and Windows Movie Maker


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

archer said:


>


Wow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for starting this thread, Adele. I'm getting addicted to book trailers. As soon as I post mine for _Ariana's Pride_, I'm going to watch every single one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele, I love greyhounds. They are so sweet and my favorite.

Maureen, what deliciously eerie music. I don't think I'll be reading _Victory Cove_ as my bedtime story.

Randolphe, that is totally cool, very professional.

Maria, excellent music. Another one I will be reading only in the daytime.

Archer, that is just ... WOW. Loved your singing and your music.

My computer timed out (slow little sonofagun) so I couldn't watch the last two. I'll get to them later.

Good work, everyone.


----------



## Adele

Margaret - Nice job!  BTW, I read your book and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele said:


> Margaret - Nice job! BTW, I read your book and enjoyed it very much.


Thank you for both compliments.


----------



## Archer

Margaret:  Hmmm...a yummy romantic novel! Sounds like something I'd like.

I'm really glad you and Kristen liked my trailer! 

I love the medieval images in yours. I have a book published in mid-1800s which is simply FULL of pictures like that--it's a history of the Renaissance Arts. Library was throwing it out, gilded leather binding and all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

archer said:


> Margaret: Hmmm...a yummy romantic novel! Sounds like something I'd like.


I've gotten a lot of good response.



> I'm really glad you and Kristen liked my trailer!


It looks a little intense for my GS, but as soon as I get K for PC installed on his netbook, I'm going to try him on your series. He's turned into such an avid reader, it's hard for me to keep him supplied with books.  He's on Percy Jackson right now and he's lapping them up.



> I love the medieval images in yours. I have a book published in mid-1800s which is simply FULL of pictures like that--it's a history of the Renaissance Arts. Library was throwing it out, gilded leather binding and all!


Horrors!! And a _library _was throwing out this book? I am shocked and appalled.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's on for my No Irish Need Apply than was done for me by BDDEsignsonline.com (Greg Banks)






Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicely done, Ed.  The music really sets a mood.


----------



## Archer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Horrors!! And a _library _was throwing out this book? I am shocked and appalled.


I know. And it had been sitting on a 'free books' table for days...no one else wanted it. 
Well, I LOVE it! We were meant to be together, I reckon. It's written in French, which I don't mind as I actually can read French, but the chapter on armor and weapons, the one on horsemanship, the one on textiles and tapestries, the one on manuscripts...
...all with copious hand-colored engravings? It's found a good home now, that's for sure!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hi Gertie:

Thanks. But Greg Banks did it for me (andd is doing one for The Jade Owl too). He does wonderful work.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Question for everyone about trailers. When I posted mine on youtube, it only gave the option of choosing from three thumbnails to show in the listing.  Of course, I wanted the cover shot.  Any way to get to that thumbnail so I can select it?


----------



## LilaL

I have a book trailer for Min's Monster by Lila L. Pinord here:

http://tinyurl.com/azwcag

Is it clickable? Or how does one gt it here?
This is all new to me.
Lila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Lila, the first 20 seconds scared me to death.

Just click on the youtube icon above and paste the link you copied from youtube in between.


----------



## J Dean

That's something I need to do.  Not sure how to proceed though (I need some artwork before anything else to work on).


----------



## Adele

Wow that does look scary.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

The following is a trailer, of sorts, for two books available on Kindle and filmed/produced by "Waiting for Spring" author R.J. Keller and myself. For readers and writers both to enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very cute, Kristen. Just how many containers of Ben & Jerrys were eaten sacrificed for this production?


----------



## Adele

That is cute!!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very cute, Kristen. Just how many containers of Ben & Jerrys were eaten sacrificed for this production?


ha! Looks like three. 

And thanks, Adele!


----------



## RJ Keller

Ha ha! Thanks for posting it here, Kristen.

Scarfing down Ben & Jerrys all  morning...yes, I suffer greatly for my art.


----------



## Karen_McQ

A librarian in Indiana made a book trailer for Celia and the Fairies and posted it on Youtube. It came up when I did a search and I couldn't have been more floored (or pleased) to discover it. I've probably watched it ten times since last night. I really need to contact the creator and tell him how much I love it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen, that is just the nicest thing.  Let us know what he says about the trailer when you contact him.


----------



## Karen_McQ

Hi kinbr and Gertie/ Margaret,

Thanks for posting!

I did email the librarian who made it, and he responded. He told me that his son, a college senior, is also a composer and that one of his instrumental pieces "evoked nature-spirits and fairies." With that in mind, he kept an eye out for a book to match. He found Celia and the Fairies







on one of the cataloguing carts and knew it was a fit.

So it was a case of serendipity! (<--I love that word, and almost never get a chance to use it.)

I've been intrigued with the idea of book trailer for some time. Now that I've seen this one, and the others on this thread it's made me think about the possibility of doing one for another of my books. This is an exciting time to be a writer. So many wonderful options!


----------



## Dawsburg

Here's the trailer for Double Life:






Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Karen_McQ said:


> A librarian in Indiana made a book trailer for Celia and the Fairies and posted it on Youtube. It came up when I did a search and I couldn't have been more floored (or pleased) to discover it. I've probably watched it ten times since last night. I really need to contact the creator and tell him how much I love it.


How incredible that someone just _did_ that. Very nice!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Enjoyed them, *Dawson*. Too short, though. Loved the music. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Dawsburg

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Enjoyed them, *Dawson*. Too short, though. Loved the music. Where did you get it from?


The object of the length was to keep it from getting too long...I've seen a lot of book trailers. But really, you don't need 2 minutes. 30 seconds is the average attention span I have during a book trailer, so I kept it to that length.

The first song was Genesis by Justice (an excellent electronica band) and the second was Robot Rock by Daft Punk (also a great electronica band). I encourage you to listen to both of those bands...their songs are great. Especially listen to Justice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dawsburg said:


> The first song was Genesis by Justice (an excellent electronica band) and the second was Robot Rock by Daft Punk (also a great electronica band). I encourage you to listen to both of those bands...their songs are great. Especially listen to Justice.


I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## Karen_McQ

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> How incredible that someone just _did_ that. Very nice!


Kristen, that was my reaction _exactly._ Incredible.


----------



## Adele

Karen_McQ said:


> A librarian in Indiana made a book trailer for Celia and the Fairies and posted it on Youtube. It came up when I did a search and I couldn't have been more floored (or pleased) to discover it. I've probably watched it ten times since last night. I really need to contact the creator and tell him how much I love it.


That's wonderful - congratulations, and I love the trailer!


----------



## ASparrow

Here's another "coming soon" trailer for a book still under revision:


----------



## Dawsburg

Okay, everyone--I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, so don't take this personally.

Don't make a book trailer with MovieMaker and still images from Google Images.

I know, I know--you think that you need a book trailer in order to survive in today's book world, so you'd better make one now. So you say. But you've got to think before you act on this one. You have to honestly ask yourself:

-What is my experience in making and editing film? (If the answer is none, you probably shouldn't make a book trailer)
-What tools do I have available to me? (If the answer is MovieMaker, Comic Sans, and Google Images, don't make a book trailer)

And please, for the love of Pete, do NOT make a book trailer longer than a minute! I know you think your book is great and deserves that. It might be great, but people's attention span is low. Keep it short and give the nugget right at the beginning, and make it big.

Don't take this personally, but DO take it seriously. This is very important. There are multiple books I have intentionally avoided because their trailers and covers were unprofessional. Remember, the time and effort you're investing in this is a reflection of the time and effort you're willing to put into your book. In essence, if you don't believe in the book enough to make a really cool trailer, why should I believe in it enough to buy it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the advice, Dawson. I too believe that the trailer and cover should be as professional looking as possible.  However, there are as many different views on what makes a good trailer as there are genres.  What works for your genre may not work for mine.  

From the way you set up yours, I got a good idea of what to expect from your style. So, that works for you. I did what works for me because my style of writing and my genre are totally different from yours.  

I think you were probably right to avoid buying books when you didn't like the trailer. You most likely wouldn't have liked the books either.  

No, I didn't take anything you said personally.


----------



## RJ Keller




----------



## ASparrow

Dawsburg said:


> Don't take this personally, but DO take it seriously. This is very important. There are multiple books I have intentionally avoided because their trailers and covers were unprofessional. Remember, the time and effort you're investing in this is a reflection of the time and effort you're willing to put into your book. In essence, if you don't believe in the book enough to make a really cool trailer, why should I believe in it enough to buy it?


Odd to hear such critique coming from a maker of trailers that consist solely of fonts flashing in time to music. Nothing personal.

I don't see what's wrong with playing around with barebones, low budget vids.

Disclosure Notice: Zero Google images were harmed in the making of my trailer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ASparrow said:


> Disclosure Notice: Zero Google images were harmed in the making of my trailer.


Well, that's a relief. 

I tried to watch your trailer, but fell asleep while I was waiting for it to load. My computer had been unbelievably slow lately. Sometimes I can knit a pair of socks and write two pages waiting for a screen to change.  Good for the writing; bad for the temper.

I'll have to try again later.


----------



## Dawsburg

ASparrow said:


> Odd to hear such critique coming from a maker of trailers that consist solely of fonts flashing in time to music. Nothing personal.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with playing around with barebones, low budget vids.
> 
> Disclosure Notice: Zero Google images were harmed in the making of my trailer.


I couldn't agree that barebones and low budget are very good.

But what I can't stand is when people just slap something together and call it a trailer. I spent 2 1/2 on each of those trailers--the text effects were all animated in a certain way, and I cut parts of the music together, made effects timed correctly, and lots of things one wouldn't (and shouldn't) notice.


----------



## ASparrow

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, that's a relief.
> 
> I tried to watch your trailer, but fell asleep while I was waiting for it to load. My computer had been unbelievably slow lately. Sometimes I can knit a pair of socks and write two pages waiting for a screen to change.  Good for the writing; bad for the temper.
> 
> I'll have to try again later.


You're not missing whole lot. Just a creepy (as in spooky) soundtrack with a bunch of digitally altered images from my travels in Ethiopia, Equatorial Guinea, Sao Tome, Acadia National Park and my backyard, all stuck together and pretending to be art.


----------



## ASparrow

Dawsburg said:


> I couldn't agree that barebones and low budget are very good.
> 
> But what I can't stand is when people just slap something together and call it a trailer. I spent 2 1/2 on each of those trailers--the text effects were all animated in a certain way, and I cut parts of the music together, made effects timed correctly, and lots of things one wouldn't (and shouldn't) notice.


It's certainly quite well done with regard to synchronization with the soundtrack, and the fonts do stretch and compress in interesting ways. But it would have helped (my brain anyway) to have something other than words to latch onto visually. Even a Google image or two. 

Look what you've done! Gone and started a critique circle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ASparrow said:


> You're not missing whole lot. Just a creepy (as in spooky) soundtrack with a bunch of digitally altered images from my travels in Ethiopia, Equatorial Guinea, Sao Tome, Acadia National Park and my backyard, all stuck together and pretending to be art.


I still want to see it. I've tried to watch all the the trailers in this thread. They all take a different approach just as each author has a unique style. It's interesting.


----------



## Jeff

All these book trailers showcase a very real depth of talent - especially those created with minimal resources. It takes guts and gifts, not gold, to be an independent artist. Keep it up.


----------



## Archer

I probably have the longest trailer here, but I've not heard any objections yet. 
I think pacing is very important. Some book trailers are just TOO SLOW! (not referring to any posted here, of course).


----------



## Jeff

archer said:


> I probably have the longest trailer here, but I've not heard any objections yet.


I think most are under two minutes only because many social sites such as Facebook have a two minute limit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

archer said:


> I probably have the longest trailer here, but I've not heard any objections yet.
> I think pacing is very important. Some book trailers are just TOO SLOW! (not referring to any posted here, of course).


I see you changed your avatar. Good one.

You know I loved your trailer. Yes it was long, but it kept my interest.



Jeff said:


> I think most are under two minutes only because many social sites such as Facebook have a two minute limit.


Didn't realize that. I just watched several trailers before doing mine and most seemed to be 1.5-2 mins. I guess that's why.


----------



## Archer

I hadn't even thought of Facebook limits. Interesting!
Jeff's right...there's a lot of talent floatin' around in Kindleboards!

(And, thanks for the kind words, Gertie and kinbr.)


----------



## Archer

Okay, RJ...so I liked your trailer so much that I just bought a copy of WfS.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks! (Warning: I made the trailer with Windows Movie Maker.    )


----------



## patinagle

OK, I'll bite. I did a trailer for my fantasy novel last year. It was really an experiment.

Comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Adele

archer said:


> I probably have the longest trailer here, but I've not heard any objections yet.
> I think pacing is very important. Some book trailers are just TOO SLOW! (not referring to any posted here, of course).


I think mine is probably the longest and I have thought about making it shorter. I think that is a good point. I may change mine this weekend. I have already investment a bit of money into my own book, and I just draw the line on the trailer - I wasn't going to pay someone to do that for me. That's great if you decide to do that, but personally, it would not deter me from buying a book if I saw it was a budget trailer - there are even low budget films I have enjoyed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

patinagle said:


> OK, I'll bite. I did a trailer for my fantasy novel last year. It was really an experiment.
> 
> Comments and suggestions welcome.


Nicely done. I just love the wide variety of styles in these videos.


----------



## Adele

Ok, based on the recommendations I have shortend my trailer -


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Here is my trailer for my Affairs of the Heart book. (sensual romance)

I'll have to give you the link to YouTube because I can't figure out how to embed code here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n7hsHFqSBE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> Here is my trailer for my Affairs of the Heart book. (sensual romance)
> 
> I'll have to give you the link to YouTube because I can't figure out how to embed code here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n7hsHFqSBE


When you REPLY to add a post, look on the bottom row of icons. You'll see one that says youtube all the way on the left. Click that and paste the link between [ ] and [/ ].


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele said:


> Ok, based on the recommendations I have shortend my trailer -


Nicely done, Adele.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Thanks ! I hope this works.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hah ha! I have resurrected this thread because

A) I finally got around to watching the trailers, many of which are very impressive.

B) I fooled around and made a trailer of my own!






Was about an hour of downloading a few programs, fooling around with current images, and throwing in a bit of Tool for pure amusement on my part. Fairly short. Hope you guys enjoy.

David Dalglish


----------



## sierra09

I tried making my own trailer once for Roarke's book and while it didn't come out too bad I couldn't figure out the timing. These two were made for me. I'm going to try to get the lady who made them to switch Ian's music but that depends on her schedule.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Nicely done, David.


----------



## J.L. Penn

Here's the link to my book trailer for Reunion ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceUHamExWG8

-Jenn

P.S. I just changed the cover art for the book and still need to update the trailer - that's why the cover at the end is different.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nicely done, David.

Sierra, I can see why you want to change the music for Ian.  It's good music, but after listening to Rourke's, it doesn't flow.  

Jenn, that was fun. Music would have been nice.  

I love all these different styles of trailer.  They reflect our genres and our styles as writers. I actually think it does as much for the potential reader as a sample. Maybe more.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Here's a book trailer for _The Red Cross of Gold I:. the Knight of Death._:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good job on the trailer Brendan! I love the music.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That brought a tear to my eye, Mr. C. So many great books, so little time. <sigh>


----------



## Learnmegood

Here is my Billy Mays-style "Infomercial" for Learn Me Good:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxPqhkuU720


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Learnmegood said:


> Here is my Billy Mays-style "Infomercial" for Learn Me Good:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxPqhkuU720


And here I was, just today, missing Billy Mays. I needed some good ear pain to keep me awake.

All that for only $16? Amazing!!!

Why, only last week, I sent Anthony Sullivan $19.95 (+ S&H of $34.95) and I got double the product. (Who doesn't need two underarm electrolysis zappers)

That was fun and original. Thanks.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> (Who doesn't need two underarm electrolysis zappers)


I don't.

I need three.

David


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> I don't.
> 
> I need three.
> 
> David


That's because you're half-orc.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## SpearsII

So I thought I would throw my hat in the ring also. Here is the trailer I made for my wife's book. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Adele

SpearsII said:


> So I thought I would throw my hat in the ring also. Here is the trailer I made for my wife's book. Hope you enjoy.


Very Nice, good work!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Here's the trailer for THE SEX CLUB, the first book in my Detective Jackson mysteries. How can you not watch it?


----------



## DL_Snell

My book trailer is in my signature. Press the button with the expanding arrows (bottom right) to go full screen.


----------



## ReeseReed

DL_Snell said:


> My book trailer is in my signature. Press the button with the expanding arrows (bottom right) to go full screen.


That is an amazing trailer. Can you share how you got such a professional look?


----------



## DL_Snell

Thanks, Reese!

My co-author is a screenwriter/producer and has worked for studios such as Dreamworks, Disney, and Sony. His production company created the trailer for DEMON DAYS.

There are places like Circle of Seven Productions that make book trailers, but they're very expensive.


----------



## jesscscott

Here's the first book trailer (and file I uploaded onto YouTube!) for my debut, _EyeLeash: A Blog Novel_.


----------



## jesscscott

Oh, and a textual/visual representation of a poem that features in my sophomore book, _4lay_ (a multiple genre-crossing erotic short story collection).


----------



## libbyfh

Here's my book trailer for DOUBLEBACK, my 6ht novel and thriller that came out October 09. It worked out rather well, I think. And only 45 seconds!


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta




----------



## kdawnbyrd

Here's my new book trailer for "Queen of Hearts"

[youtubehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grqPjGvfRa0][/youtube]






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grqPjGvfRa0


----------



## RJ Keller

I embedded it for you. (There's a YouTube button that's visible when you post, directly below the bold "B" button.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

You know there are some very good productions here and I'd never heard of book trailers until just recently... are we on the edge of another breakthrough in publishing?  Surely there is something we can do with all these that will bring us more than just ooohs and ahhhhs.  I'm already thinking of doing another one...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> You know there are some very good productions here and I'd never heard of book trailers until just recently... are we on the edge of another breakthrough in publishing? Surely there is something we can do with all these that will bring us more than just ooohs and ahhhhs. I'm already thinking of doing another one...


Mine's on my Amazon Author Central Page, but they only allow you one. When I post the next one (working on it now), I'll have to delete the first one.

I agree. There's got to be other ways to use these trailers. (thinkingthinkingthinking)


----------



## DL_Snell

At book signings, I display my trailer on a laptop for book browsers. That's definitely one good use.


----------



## Nathan

Here is my trailer for Two-Lane  






What?


----------



## Scott_Kessman

Wow, I'm proud to list my book trailer for my very first post on Kindleboards. The trailer is for my fantasy series The Tales of Tanglewood.






_______________________________________

http://www.talesoftanglewood.com/
_Only the Fey Can Show You the Way..._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the trailer for my new novel, due out in a couple of days.


----------



## Charles Emery




----------



## mamiller

I have trailers for two of my romantic suspense books. ROGUE WAVE







and VICTORY COVE







My original trailer for Victory Cove required a microscope to view it.


----------



## HelenSmith

It's great catching up on all these.  (I couldn't watch yours unfortunately, Nathan, as I'm in the UK - it says that it has material from Vevo which has restricted the copyright and I can't watch it from here.)

Helen


----------



## Nathan

HelenSmith said:


> It's great catching up on all these. (I couldn't watch yours unfortunately, Nathan, as I'm in the UK - it says that it has material from Vevo which has restricted the copyright and I can't watch it from here.)
> 
> Helen


no worries...it was just a joke. Midnight Oil's music video _Beds Are Burning_ from the 80's. Sadly, it loses all humor if you can't see it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mamiller said:


> I have trailers for two of my romantic suspense books. ROGUE WAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and VICTORY COVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original trailer for Victory Cove required a microscope to view it.


Ok, so these are great trailers, Miss Miller, but I noticed you still didn't use my dock picture? What's up with that?


----------



## Jay Hartman

This one is for Anne Brooke's short story "How To Eat Fruit," which is still only $1 at both Amazon, Smashwords, our site and several other places:






Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Jay Hartman

Anne does most of these herself. I don't think I'd have as much luck! This one is for "Dancing With Lions," another short story we published that's only $1 at Amazon, Smashwords, our site and many others:






Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Jay Hartman

And another from Anne Brooke, this one for "The Girl In The Painting," and yes...only $1!






Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## cherylktardif

DIVINE INTERVENTION - SOMEONE IS LEAVING A BLAZING TRAIL OF CORPSES BEHIND...BUT WHO?

CFBI agent Jasmine McLellan is assigned a hot case―one that requires the psychic abilities of the PSI Division, a secret government agency located in the secluded town of Divine, BC.


----------



## davidhburton

Guess I'll throw my hat into the ring:





And I should add that the 1st Annual Moby Awards for Best and Worst Book Trailers is open for nominations. It's run by Melville House.
Go check it out:
http://2010mobyawards.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## Toni Leland

Here's my book trailer for _*Deadly Heritage*_


----------



## Adele

I have again reworked my book trailer for The Legend of the Seahawk....what'da think?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele said:


> I have again reworked my book trailer for The Legend of the Seahawk....what'da think?


Nicely done, Adele. I like the pencil drawings in particular. Gives it that mid-century feel.


----------



## Adele

Aren't those nice...the person who did my book cover did the sketches for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele said:


> Aren't those nice...the person who did my book cover did the sketches for me.


Excellent job. I like your cover, too.


----------



## G. Henkel

Strange that I seem to have missed this thread for so long, but here is my trailer for the Jason Dark series. I'd love to hear what you guys think of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Guido Henkel said:


> Strange that I seem to have missed this thread for so long, but here is my trailer for the Jason Dark series. I'd love to hear what you guys think of it.


Very gothic. And I love the name "Jason Dark." Good one.


----------



## Adele

Guido Henkel said:


> Strange that I seem to have missed this thread for so long, but here is my trailer for the Jason Dark series. I'd love to hear what you guys think of it.


I like it....creepy!  So it doesn't come out until the fall?


----------



## dlafavers

I just wanted to say that these trailers are completely awesome. It inspires me to get my next novel finished so I can start working on my own.

Who would have guessed - kindle books is now one of the things I do as part of my writing's ritual procrastination. Okay. Back to work.


----------



## G. Henkel

Thanks for the feedback on the trailer. Please keep it coming.

This was the trailer I used before the series launched - that was last year. So, to avoid confusion, the series is already available, only the trailer is outdated.


----------



## amanda_hocking

I enjoyed all the trailers I saw, and most of them were really awesome.  But I'm wondering - are trailers really helping booksales

This is a probably a repeat question on the board, and for that I'm sorry.

I don't have the budget or experience to do a flashy one, and I'm not sure that having a low budget would help me or hurt me more. But even assuming that I did have a really high class one, does that really help? 

Does anybody know of direct help to themselves or a link that might direct me to understanding the correlation between trailers and books? (And the best ways to make a book trailer?)


----------



## davidhburton

I couldn't tell you how many sales I've received as a result of the trailer, but I can tell you it HAS generated sales. I've had a number of people tell me that they wouldn't have considered my book based on the genre I've more or less tried to slot it into, but when they saw the trailer they bought it. It's helped me to reach out to the those that don't normally read fantasy.


----------



## WAPatterson

I put my video up a week or so ago. enjoy!






_--- fixed link_


----------



## tbrookside

I have put together a book trailer for the upcoming release of my novel _The Last Days of Jericho_.

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks!

EDITED TO REMOVE VIDEO. I updated the trailer based on the feedback I got here and the link that was here is now dead.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Hi, TBrookside

I'll admit I do not view many book trailers, so I'm not the best judge. I do know someone recently posted a thread requesting book trailers and I intend to view some of those tomorrow. It is late and I was about to shut down my computer...

I liked your trailer, especially the soundtrack (or whatever they call these on a video). I got a good feel for your novel. The block of text did leave the screen long before I had a chance to finish reading it. Maybe you could leave it there a bit longer. 

But all and all I think it worked. The horses galloping away was quite visual. I would be curious to check out the book.

Hope this helps.

Nancy


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Here's the book trailer for The Ice Cream Parlor. I used Corel's Video Studio, and Audacity to edit the music.

Robin


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

It's a good trailer. However I think you may have gone too far. Referring to God as a monster will anger the religious right, and could cause a boycott. Therefore, from a business perspective, the trailer could backfire on you.

I think I get what you're doing, but maybe I'm wrong. It looks to me as if you're portraying the fall of a city from the perspective of the citizens who live there. Those people would probably view God as monstrous for destroying their city. It's a solid concept, and I can't recall another book that so reflects the point of view of the recipients of God's wraith, so it's original.

There are those who believe that there is no such thing as bad publicity. If you hold that belief, then run with it as is.  If the right people discover the existence of the trailer, they will probably guarantee a lot of hits as they spread the word through the religious right network. 

It's certainly bold.  And what do I know? The controversy might sell more books. Stranger things have happened.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## tbrookside

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, TBrookside
> 
> I'll admit I do not view many book trailers, so I'm not the best judge. I do know someone recently posted a thread requesting book trailers and I intend to view some of those tomorrow. It is late and I was about to shut down my computer...
> 
> I liked your trailer, especially the soundtrack (or whatever they call these on a video). I got a good feel for your novel. The block of text did leave the screen long before I had a chance to finish reading it. Maybe you could leave it there a bit longer.
> 
> But all and all I think it worked. The horses galloping away was quite visual. I would be curious to check out the book.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Nancy


Thanks!

There was only so much I could think of to do visually, but I found a lot of royalty-free music and sound effects out there. Music figures prominently in the story [not surprisingly, given the subject matter] so it came naturally to lean on sound in the trailer.

I will take your comment on the length of the text block shot to heart. One of my issues with many book trailers is that some of them throw a lot of text up there and just leave it on the screen, so I probably overcompensated by making my "snapshot" too short.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## terryr

This is your first trailer?  I'm impressed!

It's nice and short, the perfect length. It's intriguing and makes me curious.

Now, this is MY opinion--not telling you what to do, just making suggestions.

The blackspace where nothing is happening, before the credits, needs to go away or have some kind of residual visual effect... maybe a long fade to black from the last frame that had anything to see?

The biggest issue I have is with the block of text. Not everyone watches trailers full screen. Not everyone has perfect vision. (Like me, if I even land on a webpage or blog full of tiny print, or low contrast text-to-background, I'm off it in the next second without bothering to hit the zoom on my browser.) 

In a video played in the normal tiny box we see on YouTube and related places, a full screen of tiny text doesn't wash, even if it stays up longer. 

Adding voiceover can help reduce this issue and have a great impact. One reason people watch trailers in the first place isn't to READ, it's to watch. Many go way overboard on the reading... it's like foreign film with subtitles, a lot of people hate them because they want to watch and listen, not read at the same time.  Maybe take that text and start reading it before your last title appears, before the animation starts. Reading it aloud would take less time than making potential customers read "fine print" on your trailer, even if you give them enough time to read slowly. Save that for the credits and disclaimers at the end.

One reason Windows Movie Maker frustrated me was the inability to overlay multiple soundtracks, but you can resolve that issue with Audacity. (A free open source sound editor and mixer for Windows, Mac, and Linux) You can adjust the music and voice track positions, volume, sound effects, etc. and then export it all as a single Mp3 to import into the movie.

Sorry for rambling...  I hope this helps. Other than that text screen, really, great job!


----------



## philvan

I would like some feedback please; Eland Dances is not yet published, although I do have a short story collection 'In the Valley stories' to be released very soon on Amazon, which includes a longish 9,000 word story about the elephant poachers - a spin-off from the novel. "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQduFuI5qg">Watch Trailer for Eland Dances</a>


----------



## tbrookside

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It's a good trailer. However I think you may have gone too far. Referring to God as a monster will anger the religious right, and could cause a boycott. Therefore, from a business perspective, the trailer could backfire on you.
> 
> I think I get what you're doing, but maybe I'm wrong. It looks to me as if you're portraying the fall of a city from the perspective of the citizens who live there. Those people would probably view God as monstrous for destroying their city. It's a solid concept, and I can't recall another book that so reflects the point of view of the recipients of God's wraith, so it's original.
> 
> There are those who believe that there is no such thing as bad publicity. If you hold that belief, then run with it as is.  If the right people discover the existence of the trailer, they will probably guarantee a lot of hits as they spread the word through the religious right network.
> 
> It's certainly bold.  And what do I know? The controversy might sell more books. Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


You're absolutely right. The subject matter is a little provocative.

That will either work marvelously, or get me smacked around. Or both. It will be interesting to see how it goes.

I think that I will probably end up getting 1-starred a lot when people come across the book because of its Biblical subject matter but then discover it's a horror story and not an inspirational story. I'm trying to psyche myself up to be prepared for that.


----------



## M Wilridge

The trailer to Angel Lies by M Wilridge...


----------



## William Meikle

Here's mine for my novel, Island Life


----------



## tbrookside

OK, after checking out the feedback I got here [Thanks everyone!] I made some edits and reposted a new version of the trailer to YouTube:


----------



## dlafavers

I can't believe how easy it was to make my trailer. I have a mac, so I used keynote and garage band.

Garage band has a mode where it will play different types of songs, and you get to pick the instruments and then save it and edit it.

Keynote has a function to save as video, and then quicktime has a button to upload to youtube. I remember when this stuff was actually hard.

By the way, if you want to embed a youtube video in your post, you need to use the special bbc code. Get the id for your video, and add code like this to your post:



Code:


[youtube]xDklWmOjHvs[/youtube]

The whole thing took only a couple hours. Jump in. Have fun!

Here's my little video. "Getting High" is the name of one of the short stories in the collection.


----------



## philvan

dlfavers, your video has only text and no images, which means you lose a lot of potential impact. Try iMovie on your Mac, use still photos or graphics with text overlay. Take a look at my effort, which took a few hours to put together. Of course you will realise how techno-ignorant I am by the fact that I can post a link but not embed the video here.

"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQduFuI5qg">Watch Trailer for Eland Dances</a>


----------



## dlafavers

I really should try iMovie. I'm a little intimidated by it still. I could have a still image for each of the short stories, and have shorter text descriptions or just the title. Great ideas. I love computers, when I don't hate them.

If you want to embed your video in a link, add this to your post:



Code:


[youtube]gGQduFuI5qg[/youtube]

Like this!!


----------



## RonnellDPorter

I made my first book trailer! I was so excited that I had to come jump into the haystack and share my enthusiasm!
Unfortunately youtube's built in embed coder isn't compatible with this board, and I don't know how to tweak it to do so, so it's a clickety video right now!


----------



## RonnellDPorter

WOW Thank you Jeff, I had no idea that it was that easy! It's one of those solutions that's so simple, but if given a decade I wouldn't have figured it out on my own 






To Tiffany: $500-$900? Man, talk about overpricing. I made my trailer in two days, free of charge lol


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I've made a book trailer with my husband for the first book. I'm getting ready to make a trailer for my second book. So, thanks to everyone for posting. It's great to see what's out there. I played the music for my trailer and wrote it. Harp music does lend itself to a fairy book. The water sound is a waterfall near where I live. Plus, I used the illustrations from the cover and pictures I took from different places in California. It was done on the Mac.

I looked into cost and it ranges 500-900 dollars for cheaper book trailers. My husband and I did this one in a weekend. I guess it really comes down to your budget.


----------



## RonnellDPorter

> I don't have the budget or experience to do a flashy one, and I'm not sure that having a low budget would help me or hurt me more. But even assuming that I did have a really high class one, does that really help?
> 
> Does anybody know of direct help to themselves or a link that might direct me to understanding the correlation between trailers and books? (And the best ways to make a book trailer?)


When I finally receive your books and read them I'll see if I can come up with an idea!


----------



## Katie Salidas

You all have some great trailers!! I could spend all night in this forum watching them. I'll have to come back tomorrow and see more. 

I hope mine can be as entertaining.

Here is my newest release, House of Immortal Pleasures.


----------



## amanda_hocking

RonnellDPorter said:


> When I finally receive your books and read them I'll see if I can come up with an idea!


Ronnell made this super fantastic trailer for _My Blood Approves!_ Check it out! He did an amazing job, so if you're thinking for help with your own trailer, you should talk to him. 





Also check out his trailer for his own book, _The Undying_. I haven't read it (yet), but it sounds very good!


----------



## karencantwell

Here's my book video (just went up last night) for _*Take the Monkeys and Run*_


----------



## lyndahilburn

Here are the trailers for my two books, THE VAMPIRE SHRINK and DARK HARVEST


----------



## Sharlow

Here's my first attempt at making a book trailer. It's for Storytellers adept.






Not to bad I'd say.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

I used Video Studio 12 and Photoshop CS4 to build the title cards. The music is in public domain and apparently youtube can verify that immediately and agreed with me.

Robin


----------



## Sharlow

Robin O'Neill said:


> I used Video Studio 12 and Photoshop CS4 to build the title cards. The music is in public domain and apparently youtube can verify that immediately and agreed with me.
> 
> Robin


How long did it take you too make it?


----------



## JoeMitchell

Here's a sort-of trailer I made for Shard Mountain. I posted it on my facebook page and all my friends and family pretty much ignored it, having no conception of what goes into something like this. I think it's one of the best videos I've ever put together, though it's only 30 seconds long. Watching it for the first time gave me giddy goosebumps.






There, I fixed the embed link.


----------



## rcanepa

Randolphlalonde, great idea on using the audio clips of people talking about / praising the book.

Here's my trailer for Norton's Ghost:


----------



## JoeMitchell

I really liked the trailer for Norton's Ghost.  Good job on that!


----------



## rcanepa

Hey Ootwah, thanks


----------



## Sharlow

Here;s my book trailer for Fallen Blood. Which you can now get in paperback here. https://www.createspace.com/3464470


----------



## Kippoe

Here is my first book trailer


----------



## Sharlow

Well here's my belated trailer for Storytellers. I hope you like it, it's the only one I didn't make. Suppose it's the best...


----------



## Chicki

Here's the trailer for my contemporary, multicultural romance, Have You Seen Her?

Thanks!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Sentence of Marriage: a tale of Victorian New Zealand.


----------



## Lafittewriter

My youtube book trailer:
Lafitte's Black Box

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA2ufrRt8rg


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here is the book trailer to The Usurper. It was my first attempt.


----------



## RJ Keller

This isn't my trailer. It's one I made for Craig Lancaster's upcoming novel, _The Summer Son_ (he also wrote _600 Hours of Edward_):


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALLJ8LaQyakoutube]

hope the video shows up!


----------



## William Meikle

Out now in print, coming soon to a Kindle near you


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Wow, there's a lot of really professional looking work in this thread. Awesome stuff.

Here's my first try at a trailer, advertising my upcoming sci-fi novel, _Stars Rain Down._ I was working on a tight deadline and basically put it together (music and all) between midnight and 7:00am one night.






I then proceeded to sleep for a few days.


----------



## CDChristian

I was just commenting how I enjoy trailers on another board and here I come across this thread! There's so much for my eyes to take in; I just want to sit here for hours and watch all the trailers.

Which I will. 

I decided to post two Work-In-Progress trailers. The first Vicious Bliss: broken is a sequel to one of my books, Vicious Bliss: fallen. The second is Grim Alice.

Hope you all enjoy them as much as I'm going to enjoy the next hour looking at all the trailers.


----------



## LeeGoldberg

This isn't a trailer for a book. This is a trailer for a short story, "Mr. Monk and the Seventeen Steps," that will be appearing in the December issue of Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine (but on sale in October). The editors of the magazine asked me to make a trailer for a special promotion they are doing.


----------



## Harry Shannon

DEAD AND GONE $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

DAEMON
$2.99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSPS05VCIZY&feature=related

Coming soon to Kindle A HOST OF SHADOWS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es03QmkWhT4&feature=related

Sortry don't know how to embed them.Sigh.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Forum only allows BBcode, not HTML.

DEAD AND GONE





DAEMON


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Harry Shannon said:


> Sortry don't know how to embed them.Sigh.


It's really easy once someone shows you how. 



Code:


[youtube]es03QmkWhT4[/youtube]

Produces this:


----------



## LeeGoldberg

Harry,

That DAEMON trailer is terrific.

Lee


----------



## Philip Chen

My New Book Trailer on YouTube for Falling Star, a novel about mysterious objects buried deep in the oceans and what happens when they start sending signals to outer space. I hope you like it, recognizing that I was not able to afford to have it done professionally.


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Hey Folks,

Excellent trailers. I love watching them and producing them (if you need help, just whistle). Here are three of mine:

A Hemorrhaging of Souls (Mystery):





Teed Off! (Mystery):





Thanks for your interest and cheers from southern Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

How is it that I've totally missed this thread until now? Setting aside time this evening to check them all out. Meanwhile, here's mine _for The Crown in the Heather_ (historical fiction):


----------



## DL_Snell

To everyone who has posted a trailer here, you should check out, and perhaps submit to, the New Covey Trailer Awards. The August poll is open if you want to hop over and vote for your favorite book trailer, and also find out how to submit your own.

New Covey Trailer Awards...


----------



## Michael J. Scott

Hi Everyone,

Just found this site yesterday, and still in Dr. Seuss mode here, 
but I'm told it's okay, and that there's nothing to fear. 

Here's my trailer: 





Hope you like it!


----------



## Philip Chen

A couple of the guys at JamStudio.com's message forum took serious pity on my amateurish book trailer and redid it. The video is below. The video was produced by Glenn Albert. Music was written and produced by Wyatt Lamoureux. I really appreciated Glenn and Wyatt taking me on as a project.


----------



## Philip Chen

Michael,

How did you get the video on your Amazon product page?  Great video.

I figured it out.  What a great idea!

Phil


----------



## Michael Crane

I have two trailers for mine. A buddy of mine did the music for Trailer #2 and did an EXCELLENT job on it.


----------



## Michael J. Scott

Philip Chen said:


> Michael,
> 
> How did you get the video on your Amazon product page? Great video.
> 
> I figured it out. What a great idea!
> 
> Phil


Thanks! Glad you like it!

(Umm... I'm assuming you meant me. *grins sheepishly*)


----------



## Gordon Ryan

I really enjoyed finding this thread with so many excellent book trailers. When I noticed that Amazon only allowed for one video per author, rather than one per book, I created this Author Book Trailer which highlights each of my ten novels. I also have five individual book trailers posted with each of my books in the Book Bazaar. Here is the overall trailer.


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Adele said:


> I have again reworked my book trailer for The Legend of the Seahawk....what'da think?


Adele, you are one very persistent woman. I am pleased to state that, from my perspective, you persistence paid off. This latest iteration of your trailer is excellent. And very dangerous to decide to do it this way. Using a narrator is tough, because it requires a clear, descriptive voice that can be understood through all inflections. Your choice is excellent. Beautifully done and you should scrap the earlier versions. IMO, of course. Hearty congratulations.

Gordon


----------



## LCEvans

Here's mine. Hope I did this right. My son made the video. It's his first attempt and he went over the top with the voiceover, but I think it's funny.


----------



## cherylktardif

There are some great book trailer videos here! Thanks for starting this thread.

I'll share my most recent book trailer. It's for Lancelot's Lady, which I wrote under the pen name of Cherish D'Angelo as it's my debut romantic suspense. Lancelot's Lady placed in the semi-finals of Dorchester Publishing's "Next Best Celler" contest.

Lancelot's Lady officially releases on September 27th, 2010 as a Kindle ebook.






Cherish D'Angelo,
aka Cheryl Kaye Tardif


----------



## Holly A Hook

Great thread! OK, I'll go ahead and post my book trailer, too...


----------



## robertduperre

Here's mine.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Wow, forgot about this thread. Ton of new responses, many really friggin' impressive. Here's my newest to add to this little thread of history.


----------



## ecaggiani

Wow, some really nice trailers here! I just made mine. Any feedback greatly appreciated:


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Uncivil Liberties, Book Two of the Pug Connor series.


----------



## MrPLD

I couldn't recall if I had placed our video into this thread; so here goes.

This is for "Tree of Life".


----------



## Imogen Rose

Here is mine for PORTAL, produced by Kipp Poe Speicher:


----------



## ecaggiani

Ok made a couple of subtle changes but I think this one works better than my first:


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Hope I can make this work so you can see the trailer for Hemlock Lake.


----------



## harpwriter




----------



## 4dprefect

Hi there

This is my humble effort. (My movie-making debut, too  )






Interestingly, one reader I asked was certain that authors are more aware of the concept of book trailers than readers are. So I do wonder how useful these are in promotional terms, but heck, it was fun to make.

SAF


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Cameo the Assassin trailer:


----------



## tonyaplank

Here's mine, which I just did myself.


----------



## harpwriter

4dprefect said:


> Interestingly, one reader I asked was certain that authors are more aware of the concept of book trailers than readers are. So I do wonder how useful these are in promotional terms, but heck, it was fun to make.


I have to admit that as a reader, I don't go looking for book trailers, and only know they exist because of my involvement in writing. But I am glad I have one available for my site, and to send out with all my information on my blog tour.


----------



## 4dprefect

harpwriter said:


> I have to admit that as a reader, I don't go looking for book trailers, and only know they exist because of my involvement in writing. But I am glad I have one available for my site, and to send out with all my information on my blog tour.


Yes, I'm glad I've done one myself - not least cos it was fun to make ;-) - and I think if nothing else it's something visual we can add to our repertoire. Even if more readers I've spoken to have echoed the view that they'd much rather have a blurb or an excerpt to help them make up their minds. One wouldn't sit through more than 30 seconds of a trailer. The sample of readers I've spoken to is too small to be representative, but it was useful garnering a few views.

SAF


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Hey guys!  It's me, Syria again.  I've been looking at these book trailers and they all look great.  I have a page at my soon-to-be published, soon-to-be famous website promoting Indie authors for Book Trailers and I would love to have all these trailers on that page.  I already have a few, but I didn't realize that there were so many.  You guys are really talented.  If you would like to have your book trailer features on my trailer page due out November 15, then send me a pm and a link to the trailer and I'll try to get them on there ASAP.  Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## DL_Snell

Demon Days (Winner of RecTV's Best Author Made Video Award)


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

*The Harrowing*


----------



## mamiller

ENDLESS NIGHT - Romantic Suspense


----------



## wm ollie

Here's mine for Lord Of The Mountain:

Thirteen years ago, three children were taken, payment on a bargain struck one dark Halloween night. Now the pact must be renewed, a deal with the devil honored. He's coming. Soon he'll be here, scatching and clawing his way up that old dirt trail, delivering his grisly tribute to&#8230; The Lord Of The Mountain

http://www.amazon.com/Lord-of-the-Mountain-ebook/dp/B004WWWJVA


----------



## Tonya

I loved making my trailer for my new debut novel, Carpe Bead 'em!!


----------



## Josh_Stallings

Heres one I just finished


----------



## jmkwriter

I recently took a crack at making some trailers for my books.










Still not sure how I feel about book trailers as a concept, though...


----------



## Author Eyes

Here's my addition. Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## kchughez

Do you have a book trailer that you can share with us. I love looking at indie's trailers, they are so imaginative.

Post it here!

Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S07k9Ojth5I

~KC


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

_*Through Hazel Eyes*_: A Novel by award winning author *Heather Hummel *is a journey of life as seen through the eyes of Madison Ragnar, a high school English teacher who helps her students cope with loss and explores her own sense of place in the world. Madison s speckled view of the world is seen through her troubled students, a fellow teacher, an intriguing man who enters her life, and a haunting past. Yet everything comes into focus when she learns to trust in herself for the first time in thirty years.

Madison discovers that the most commanding role played throughout our lives is fate. There are times when we embrace it, times when we curse it, and always times when we are blinded by it. As a result of blinding fate, Madison's past catches up to her. And with the help of her students, she learns why a mockingbird is worthier than a diamond ring.






*Through Hazel Eyes is 99 cents on Kindle. *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KC,

I'm going to merge your thread with our existing Book Trailer thread (previously in the Writers' Cafe).  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott

This is the trailer for my collection of romantic short stories. I'm a voice actor and did the narration for it. I had a lot of fun putting it together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> This is the trailer for my collection of romantic short stories. I'm a voice actor and did the narration for it. I had a lot of fun putting it together.


Very cute. Where did you get your backgrounds? They give it a fun flavor.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks!  I poked around a few different stock photo sites, like Fotolia.com and depositphotos.com.  It's a wonderful distraction when you don't want to write!


----------



## huwcol

My latest...


----------



## Lisa Scott

And here is the trailer for my romantic novella, Spouse Hunting.


----------



## BELINDA BUCHANAN

My book trailer, After All Is Said And Done, is a contemporary romance. It's about choices...good or bad and how they can have irrevocable consequences.


----------



## kchughez

Here's mine on 90 seconds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S07k9Ojth5I


----------



## deana

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> The following is a trailer, of sorts, for two books available on Kindle and filmed/produced by "Waiting for Spring" author R.J. Keller and myself. For readers and writers both to enjoy!


This was hilarious! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Rebecca Carlton

Hello everyone. I've viewed quite a few of the book trailers and I have to say-I'm quite impressed with the quality. I figured I'd share mine, even if it's not on the same level of quality as many of the ones on here, it was my first and you have to start somewhere.  I've never posted on this forum, so I hope that I'm doing this correctly.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I'm cheating a little, as this is a trailer for the film of my book, The Kult, but what better book trailer could I have?


----------



## Guest

A short teaser trailer for The Docks:


----------



## deana

Here are mine


----------



## kchughez

Hi,
Wicked Warlock: Deakon Metcalf is a stuttering, bumbling nerd who, at 16, receives a mysterious bracelet. Once he puts it on, strange things begin to happen. His bruises heal, his stuttering is gone and he grows a whopping seven inches. He sets off to Germany to find answers!


----------



## HDJensen

Here is the official trailer for Blood and Guitars.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Book Trailer Video for *Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter*.


----------



## hydrapublications

Here are the trailers that we have out for our authors so far. 










Hope you all enjoy. I know they are not much. I am still working on getting better at the design.


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

Here's the trailer for my contemporary romance Meant To Be.






She's running from her past, he's unsure about his future. Maybe together they can figure out what was Meant To Be.

Officer Garrett Jamison is at the lowest point in his life. He's lost faith in his ability as a police officer after unwittingly setting his sister up with a dirty cop. Garrett ended up getting shot, and his sister's son kidnapped right out of his own bed. He takes a leave from the force, in need of some time to make a decision about his future. Too bad he can't get a decent night's sleep thanks to his sexy new neighbor and her howling cat.

Jessica McGovern moves halfway across the country to start a new life in Green Bay, Wisconsin after her ex-husband is convicted of involuntary manslaughter in the death of their young son. Her new neighbor is as infuriating as he is handsome, but when her ex is released from prison early and shows up in town, Jessica discovers she's never needed anyone more.

Meant To Be


----------



## Christine Lindsay

Here is the book trailer for my debut novel Shadowed in Silk which won the American Christian Fiction Writer's Gold Genesis for Historical Romance. I'm so proud of it, especially when the female model is my birth-daughter, the child I relinquished to adoption when she was 3 days old, and reunited with 20 years later. She's bee super supportive of my writing career.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Here is the trailer to my new suspense novel, _*The Terminal Diner*_:




Amazon U.S. . Amazon UK . Amazon DE


----------



## tallulahgrace

Here are mine for Fate and Spellbound.


----------



## R.E. McDermott

Here's mine for Deadly Straits


----------



## mamiller

Hello all. I would love the share the trailer for my new romantic adventure, JUNGLE OF DECEIT.


----------



## KMiller

The trailer below is a teaser trailer for my upcoming urban fantasy novella, _The Maze's Amulet._ There's more to come.


----------



## emilyward

Can I revive this thread? Here's my trailer for Finding Fiona:


----------



## theaatkinson

Anomaly


----------



## liafairchild

Here's the trailer for my novel, In Search of Lucy.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here's the 2nd version of The Usurper trailer. Tweaked the music, re-did the cover I used for the novel at the time, and made it slightly longer. Used Windows Live Movie Maker to build it.


----------



## RonnieLevy

This is my trailer for *The Defenders: Unity*






Would love to hear thoughts on whether or not it worked. http://www.thedefendersrace.com


----------



## Julia Madeleine

Book trailer for No One To Hear You Scream. My husband is doing the vocals


----------



## HeyDrew

Here's mine for my supernatural thriller, FORSAKEN.


----------



## histerius

Here's our first video try, so be gentle  Just kidding, of course, it's not a professional work but any type of comment is OK.


----------



## saket71

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yNMSZs7cO4


----------



## FeliciaRicci

Here's mine for _Unnaturally Green_. I've always thought book trailers were...sort of weird? So mine is a parody of sorts.


----------



## TKThorne

Hope I'm doing this right. Trailer for _Noah's Wife_:


----------



## SheenahFreitas

This is my book trailer for my YA fantasy novel, The Chosen: Book One


----------



## RonnieLevy

This is the official trailer to '*The Defenders: UNITY*' written by Ronnie Levy as seen on www.theDefendersRace.com






Would you sacrifice your life for another? A select few never had a choice


----------



## joanhallhovey

NIGHT CORRIDOR http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdYIBMNHtsM

Merry Christmas all, and a wonderful year in 2012!

Joan


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Here is the trailer for my illustrated children's book on the Kindle.


----------



## John Avery

Hi all,

Here's the trailer for my Kindle Bestselling Thriller - THREE DAYS to DIE


----------



## emilycasey

Here's the book trailer for my new book The Fairy Tale Trap. It took a lot longer to make than I thought it would, but I learned a lot.


----------



## joanhallhovey

This is actually an audio excerpt of my bestselling suspense novel CHILL WATERS, narrated by the author, me,  complete with music and sound effects. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3laspGpkxc&feature=related

I hope you enjoy it.

Joan


----------



## gwenperkins

Here's my trailer! The first one I ever made soooo... hopefully, I'll get it better next time.


----------



## Claudine Gueh

Ooh, glad to have found this thread! Here's my book trailer on My Clearest Me:


----------



## SusanKL

Thanks for the opportunity to share this! It's the trailer for my book, Toujours Dead, the second title in the Maggie Newberry Provençal Mystery series.


----------



## 1923

*1923: a memoir 99cents*






http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52


----------



## AllenMitchum

Here are two trailers for my political thriller 28 Pages. One is a more traditional book trailer and the other is more of a "teaser" trailer. Enjoy!


----------



## maryapryl

Here is the trailer for _The Promise, Book One of The Coven Series_


----------



## OdiOsO

Lovely thread! Here's mine!






Quote of the day: "Everyone thinks they have a sense of humor... Challenge yours by reading my book."


----------



## Jen Black

That's the trailer for Fair Border Bride - and while you're over there, check out my other 3!

Jen


----------



## Rasi22

Here is my fantasy trailer. What do you think?


----------



## Aurorawolf

*This is for my Great Depression novel, Face the Winter Naked.*


----------



## 25803

I bought a Macbook Pro on Friday and made this book video for YOUR MAGIC TOUCH over the weekend (I LOVE the Mac -- never had one before)


----------



## LadyHawk

Lawless Justice urban thriller.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

This is the official book trailer for The Deamon Isle Witches.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

This is the Book Trailer for the Fated Saga, a young adult fantasy series.


----------



## 25803

I made another funny book video this weekend. Here's the trailer for Kissing Kelli


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Here's mine


----------



## theaatkinson

not so much a trailer as a fun activity.


----------



## 25803

I have a third new book trailer, this time for Stuck on You  Making these is serious fun.


----------



## jeffyo

The Eye of the Archer will be free one day only on February 23, 2012. http://youtu.be/UG7TH24n2OE

The Eye of the Archer


----------



## jeffyo

The new novel by Jeffrey Marcus Oshins, the _Eye of the Archer_ will be free one day only on February 23, 2012.


----------



## Pardco

http://bit.ly/wZDMX9


----------



## Julia Madeleine

Official book trailer for my latest thriller, The Truth About Scarlet Rose, just released this weekend.


----------



## JD_Richard

_Thanks for making this titled thread._

In _Air_, a crime novel like opening precedes a fusion of events that are beyond phenomenal with very human, survivalist drama. Lively characters span a spectrum of ages, challenge limits to longevity, and remind us of the need for parents and love.


----------



## Melodie Murray

Trailer for Redemption Song


----------



## filipsyczynski

Now that is a real trailer! Check it out...blew me away...


----------



## DL_Snell

My co-author and I created this:






Find on Amazon:
Pavlov's Dogs - D.L. Snell​


----------



## Micheal Rivers

Book Trailer for _The Black Witch_ a Thriller/Horror
http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Witch-Curse-ebook/dp/B0051PYOIS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1


----------



## Micheal Rivers

Book Trailer for _Moonlight on the Nantahala_
http://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-on-the-Nantahala-ebook/dp/B005MLXUP4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334209626&sr=1-4


----------



## jmwarne

A forty dollar camera and a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## johnrachel

Several promotional videos for my new novel _*12-12-12*_ are in preparation. While we're waiting for them, below is what was developed by a self-proclaimed Madison Avenue marketing genius who works for a prestigious and allegedly reputable advertising firm in the Big Apple. It goes without saying we put a stop payment on the check.


----------



## joanhallhovey

Here is my trailer for 'Night Corridor'.


----------



## Michael_Pierce

There are some very cool trailers on here!  This is my first attempt at making a trailer for my debut YA novel, _*Provex City*_:


----------



## lpsimone

I'm really excited about this trailer for The 2012 Prophecies: Heir of the Jaguar the CreateSpace folks made for me! Hope you enjoy it, too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgjJBOPY4KE


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Less than 1 1/2 minute trailer for the romantic suspense *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR.* 

What fun!






http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I am pleased to be able to share the teaser trailer for my forth coming novel "Gifts Of The Peramangk".






For news and updates as I approach the Q4 release, visit my official site at Dean from Australia Dot Com


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff, how did you do that!?!

Gunniwolf was my favorite until I got to the Troll dance. I could just hear the goats thinking, _What's with this guy?_


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff, how did you do that!?!


Pocket camera.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Pocket camera.


----------



## Daniel McHugh

BOOK I of The Seraphinium: The Merchant and the Menace becomes available this week in paperback. Follow the adventure at:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Merchant-Menace-Seraphinium-ebook/dp/B0050I4PC6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342439738&sr=8-1&keywords=the+merchant+and+the+menace

Here is a trailer for The Seraphinium:






Thanks and good reading.


----------



## sarahdalton

Teaser Trailer for my dystopian novel The Blemished. Released August 2012.






Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15730577-the-blemished


----------



## deanfromaustralia

sarahdalton said:


> Teaser Trailer for my dystopian novel The Blemished. Released August 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15730577-the-blemished


Sarah, I really enjoyed your trailer. Great use of effects to achieve an unsettlimg mood. I'm going to Kindle-up with this one.


----------



## Lady N

Trailer for Legacy Forgotten (Book 1 of The Avalon Legacies)


----------



## Wolf-Hawk-Writing

- MY BUS DRIVER IS A POLAR BEAR





 - BELSTARR THE LOST TOYMAKER

& MANY MORE..........

ENJOY.

WOLF X


----------



## tellulahdarling

Here is the trailer for my debut YA romantic comedy entitled _Sam Cruz's Infallible Guide to Getting Girls_. If you know any older teens/adults who are fans of this genre, please pass on. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbWPUQOE8Xk


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Okay, I'll post my trailer for Mary of the Aether. I mean, why not? It's my first published novel. I've already sold the sequel. It comes out next year. Here you go:


----------



## aaronoverfield

Just made my first post about my book, Veil, in the Bazaar.

Here is the trailer for Veil as well:


----------



## JanMoran

Here's the book trailer for SCENT OF TRIUMPH!






To buy, click on cover:


----------



## DomEagle

Hey guys, I recently released my debut novel - 'The Love Pentagon' - and it's available on Amazon (more info available in signature).​


----------



## 56139

I have one for each book!


----------



## Jeff

Stevie Gee's Halloween Party
By
Margaret Lake


----------



## BombayMixx

*Bombay Mixx Book Trailer 2012*​
Hi everyone,

I absolutely luv book trailers (well some of them! lol) as they can help bring the book alive and that was my hope with BOMBAY MIXX! 

Part one of a two part series, 'Bombay Mixx' is a fresh, chic tale of vibrant Bombay meets alluring Ireland, in this sexy cultural blend! 

Including breaking sexual boundaries, experiences of the 'secret' side of the London elite and a major family secret which could destroy the Patel family...this book breaks all the women fiction rules! 

So, here it is and I hope you all enjoy it! 






*Bombay Mixx Kindle Book* - http://www.amazon.com/Bombay-Mixx-ebook/dp/B008CINC5C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348577511&sr=1-1&keywords=bombay+mixx

*BOMBAY MIXX IS FREE ON KINDLE FROM Wed 26th Sept 2012 for 2 DAYS!*


----------



## Richard Black

Hi all

Trailer for my horror and Speculative fiction collection, "Cigarettes & Apparitions". Check out the trailer below.

(Warning! Contains images that some might find disturbing.)






Must warn you, it's a little bit graphic.

_<merged with existing thread. --Ann>_


----------



## EC Richard




----------



## Allen_Dusk

Here's the trailer for my horror novel Shady Palms






You can find Shady Palms and all my other works on my Amazon author page:
http://amazon.com/author/allendusk​


----------



## DanDillard

A trailer for *Demons and Other Inconveniences*!


----------



## stacyjuba

*Sink or Swim*: http://youtu.be/dY13tZfN4xs

*Twenty-Five Years Ago Today*: http://youtu.be/RyaCXgRzwbA

*The Flag Keepe*r: http://youtu.be/LagmKluY1Us


----------



## dlanzarotta




----------



## RunPMD

Is anyone interested in a book-trailer view swap?

Mine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCJIumHzlZY

Happy to comment on yours. Please let me have the links!


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

Amazing trailer! I'm not into these kinds of stories, but want to read this one!
Did you do your own trailer?

Patrice



Archer said:


> Here's the link to mine--don't know how to make it 'appear' on the screen here--can anyone tell me how to do that?


----------



## PaulLev

trailer for The Silk Code, from the History Channel special


----------



## W. K. Berger

Here are my 2 trailers for *THE PURPLES*, a fast-paced thriller that blends richly-detailed historical fiction with nonstop action, all narrated by the smart, self-deluding, and unforgettable Joe Bernstein. You'll see that I played up the setting of the book in the trailer-1920s Detroit, the biggest boomtown in America at that point.


----------



## MargueriteAshton

I'm looking for comments on Burned Bridges new book trailer. Any suggestions?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ThLS257n4Pk

I appreciate your time.


----------



## Meinos Kaen

Alright. Here we go. This is a *crazy* idea that came to me while talking about the 21th of December with a fellow author. It didn't go away. I'm actually writing this. And then, I heard the music you'll hear in the background on a site and from there, I created a just as crazy trailer. I'm going to retouch it in the future, but...






So... Thoughts?


----------



## Debbie Martin

My trailer is here - and I'm so excited about it as it is the first I've had done and I can't get the music out of my head now!


----------



## Eryn Paige

Love the excellent book trailers!

Here is the book trailer for my How to Grow Glorious Wheatgrass at Home Tutorial.






I hope it inspires you to grow and consume this magnificent food source.

Eryn


----------



## Carry Lada

A Very Ugly Story
http://bit.ly/TBQPTA


----------



## sarahdalton

Here's the trailer for The Vanished, the sequel in my YA dystopia Blemished series. Hope you like it


----------



## ketadiablo

Here's the trailer for WHERE THE RAIN IS MADE (trailer created by Alternative Read - Sassy Brit)
Paranormal/Native American/Mysticism






Book on Kindle here: http://amzn.to/IbhDnG


----------



## Casper Parks

Ages Past and Perceptional Threshold video


----------



## gooberella




----------



## makb

Only Human by Maria Bradley. Teen vampire fiction.




Fourteen year old Aecia has a secret. She lives in a world where evolution has ensured that VAMPIRES rule, and she is HUMAN! Disguised by her her parents and uncle, her life is a macabre theatre production with her as the leading lady. With no friends, she carries this burden alone until her desperate loneliness creates 'Amica' a blonde, blue eyed and carefree human friend whom she writes to in her diary. When she becomes involved with a real friend 'Garok' her life takes a disastrous turn for the worst, but as her terrifying fears are realised she discovers that maybe she is not alone, and as each calamitous morsel of her life explodes into chaos, she finds that her own birth has been the catalyst to events that will shake the foundations of the tyrannous vampire world forever. 








http://www.amazon.com/Only-Human-ebook/dp/B00BZ5OLTA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-Human-ebook/dp/B00BZ5OLTA


----------



## Black

Detective Inspector Ralph Charles has a problem. Half his men have been seconded to police a girls' International Under 12's football tournament and stringent cuts to the force's budget are starting to bite. Now there's a flasher on the loose and to make matters worse the latest victim is the Police Commissioner's favourite niece. The Commissioner wants an arrest - and fast - or Ralph and his testicles risk separation.  Fortunately for Ralph a pattern of crimes starts to emerge, and when the police receive allegations about improper goings-on at a naturist club they reach the inevitable conclusion. But was it really wise to send a pair of work experience students into a naturist club as undercover agents or could it turn out to be a recipe for disaster?

Add a dozen nuns, a 'B-movie' actress, a trigger-happy police Constable with a penchant for flower arranging and drawing rude pictures of the male anatomy, a woman with an unorthodox cure for venereal crabs  a donkey, and as bizarre a bag of other ingredients as you are likely to find this side of Pyongyang and you have the answer. As the police statement said: "It's easy to confuse nuns with nudists. They both begin with the letter 'N' after all."

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Over-Exposed-ebook/dp/B00CT9REJK


----------



## sarahdalton

I don't think I ever posted the link to the second book in my series, The Vanished:






Which was released yesterday! http://www.amazon.com/The-Unleashed-Blemished-3-ebook/dp/B00E2T7Y1I

All YA dystopia


----------



## DL_Snell

Bram-Stoker Award winning author Jonathan Maberry said Pavlov's Dogs contains "enough action to give you a heart attack." The follow-up novel, THE OMEGA DOG, was released by Permuted Press this week!

My co-author Thom and I created the following trailer:

[youtube=560,315]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DhEsvigtV8[/youtube]

Music by Thom Brannan
Narration by D.L. Snell
Animation and titling by D.L. Snell
Eclipse from Revostock


----------



## J_T

BOOK TRAILERS FOR THE DEATH SONNETS:



*(WARNING: includes some adult language)*











AMAZON UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00E4IZW66
AMAZON US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4IZW66


----------



## Selene Grace Silver

My first published work. The Swing of her Hips.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Swing-Her-Hips-ebook/dp/B009F7K6U8



*and the Trailer*


----------



## LarryNW




----------



## RonJockman

John Rockman and the Trials of Galactar by the Prince of Galactar!

A Science Fiction satire.


----------



## LarryNW




----------



## worldbeat99

Finally I got the youtube coding to work. I had to tweak the code. This is the book trailer for my novel THE PROSPECT OF MY ARRIVAL.


----------



## worldbeat99

Archer, I like the whispered voiceover on your video.

Dwight


----------



## worldbeat99

Here is the trailer for THE HOPE STORE. Not yet published. But soon.


----------



## DL_Snell

[youtube=480,360]http://www.youtube.com/v/wkZFjoXAOak[/youtube]

Kindle 
Nook 
Other eReaders
Paperback 
Audio​


----------



## starkllr

Here are mine, for the first and last books of my Dream Series...


----------



## Alicia Dean

My trailer for my Vampire Diaries Kindle Worlds stories...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQrjBQw_RWI


----------



## PaulLev

Not trailers per se, but a reading and interview, and a book doc.


----------



## sarahlane

Do you know what is behind the passion that drives you in life? Do you know what holds you back from wholeheartedly giving yourself over to it?

Curl up this weekend with _The God of My Art: A Novel _ (http://goo.gl/CwGC3M) and live vicariously through an artist in search of the source of her art.

Here is the book trailer:


----------



## Success Vantage

*Maximizing Brain Control : Unleash The Genius In You*​





*Did You Know There's A Genius Lurking Inside You?*​
Albert Einstein was once quoted as saying that the average human being uses only 10 percent of their brain. Since then, it's been proven that the world renowned genius might have been misquoted, or that there's little truth to such a notion. The fact is, we use a hundred percent of our brain at any given time, whether we realize it or not.

Truth of the matter is, we're using only 10 percent of our brain's POTENTIAL.

The human brain is one of mankind's greatest, yet unsolved mysteries. From general brain health to psychological impacts of brain injury and trauma, scientists have long sought answers for decades... and they have yet to fully uncover the wonders of the human brain.

Maximizing Brain Control explores the hidden depths of the human brain. Through various brain exercise and techniques, you'll learn how to tap into the other 90% of your brain's potential that has thus far remained undiscovered.

Here's a sneak peek:


Meet Your Brain: You might have heard of what the brain can do. You might have seen the wonders created by those who have mastered the use of their brains. But do you really know your own brain and what it's really capable of?

The 4 Brain Rules: These are absolutely essential for you to know and remember if mental longevity is important to you. Break any of these rules and you're liable to forget who you are before you hit 50.

It's Elementary, My Dear: Sherlock Holmes may be a fictional character, but you too can attain his extraordinary mental prowess through intensive brain training. We'll show you how.

Absolute Mind Control: Uncover the secrets to achieving full and absolute control of your own mind with these 5 minute-a-day "brain booster" exercises that you can do practically anywhere, at any time.


----------



## Robena

Romantic suspense: Desert Exposure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAkSJ3-Oh-I


----------



## CJ Davis

Battle for the Afterlife Saga, Blue Courage

Fantasy Action Book

http://youtu.be/xGTGxRbBPrk

When Reese, a man in his thirties, dies and arrives in an Afterlife radically different from any version ever imagined, he is confronted by a looming war between good and evil where fearsome elite warriors-with supernatural abilities-are desperately trying to enslave all the souls in the Universe.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Here is the trailer for my YA book series:






And here is the book trailer for my post-apocalyptic science fiction novel, Shadows of Tockland.


----------



## Claudine Gueh

We have some great book trailers on this thread. Well done, everyone!

Here's mine on an upcoming middle-grade ebook, Little Orchid's Sea Monster Trouble:






Images are from me and the music purchased from JewelBeat.

~ Claudine


----------



## stevebaldwin

Hi,

Not sure if you would consider a text preview the same as a video trailer, but here you go, from my book"Snow Tales and Powder Trails": (video trailer to follow shortly...)

  ...To ski through freshly fallen snow, to smell the snow in the air of an oncoming storm: these are among the most incredible soulful experiences known to humans, whatever the tool, be it skis, snowboard, telemark, mono-ski or sit-ski. 
  The act of skiing an untracked powder field is like drawing or carving a signature line on a blank canvas. Floating on bottomless powder with skis or board is like flying, or standing on a cloud. As the snow gets deeper, you feel like you're in the cloud, with no connection to solid ground. 
  Then the snow hits you in the face and flies up over your head; it is so refreshing. You still don't feel the solid snow beneath. You enter the white room, where you have to synchronize breathing with your turns, every time your head comes out of the cloud. It’s like being in another dimension...  

steve


----------



## stevebaldwin

Here it is, as promised in the previous post, my preview trailer for "Snow Tales and Powder Trails":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9YhtMAvSFQ


----------



## clarefly

Here's the trailer for my historical novel A Greater World, set in 1920 in Australia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5-A481SVYs


----------



## OdiOsO

I believe I once posted the book trailer for Eco Station One...

My writing partner and I decided to do a trailer for Xaman, our first release together:






Hope you find it interesting!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Okay, joining in here with my serial killer thriller His First His Second


----------



## DL_Snell

[youtube=560,315]http://www.youtube.com/v/p8NAwRWlQ9I[/youtube]
Brought to you by The Phone Company​


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Don't just post it. Tell me a little bit about it. Did you make it yourself? Mine is made entirely of quotes from my books. Not sure how effective it is, but I made it myself, so it's all my fault


----------



## PeteTarsi

A friend of mine made it for me. It includes some of the cover art and a quote from the "back of the book blurb." Like you, I don't know how effective it is, but it's out there.


----------



## MatNastos

I thought it would be fun to do a trailer like an old video game. It was fun, if nothing else 

-Mat N


----------



## Alan Petersen

I enjoy making video book trailers, so even though they don't lead to a ton of sales, I like making one for my books.

I make them myself. I use iMovie on my Mac. Royalty free images and video clips from Fotolia. Royalty free music Audio Jungle.

She's Gone:






I have a Pinterest board for Video Book Trailers, I'll be happy to pin your videos to it: http://www.pinterest.com/alanpetersen/book-trailers/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

This is another one I cobbled together myself. Since it's novel about a plague, I used some public domain paintings of the Black Death. Seemed appropriate, even if the time is post-apocalyptic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

moved and merged this with the existing thread in the book bazaar.


----------



## LilithKDuat

I realize this thread hadn't been posted in for a while, but I figured it is still open and welcoming.

I made this with Animoto for free. It was simple and fun, a good resource for authors.


----------



## stevebaldwin

I have just made a second book trailer for "Snow Tales and Powder Trails"... 
This one is higher video quality, so please watch in HD and full screen 

Winter refreshment for a hot summer day:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21YgYMJuKqE


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Three trailers for a dark poetry collection called Eden Underground:
https://youtu.be/T96ZettQI0w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3NjORmnpfE&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yAwFrtFWa4


----------



## CJ Davis

Here's my new trailer for The Mercenary's Bounty, a new action thriller jungle adventure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNCp48iOMYA

-CJ


----------



## Guest

I did a trailer for Aisuru  (couldn't figure how to use the YouTube tag...)

https://youtu.be/U1weLEHhT-Q


----------



## HelenEBarrow

Good morning (UK time),

Here's my homegrown trailer. Feedback would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Helen


----------



## PaulLev

Here's a mini-trailer for The Silk Code (Phil D'Amato series Book 1)


----------



## Maialen

Sorry, for now only in Spanish





Sorry, for now in Italian


----------



## damianwampler

I'd love to share my book trailer with all of you! I'm the author of Sevara: Dawn of Hope http://www.amazon.com/Sevara-Dawn-Hope-Damian-Wampler-ebook/dp/B0115CWE2S. About the book:

In a future so distant it looks like our past, all girls are raised in state-run orphanages to be sold off as servant wives. When fifteen-year-old Sevara refuses to marry, she's kicked out and left on the streets of Plexus with nothing. She doesn't last long on the outside. Luckily, someone has been watching her.

A shapeshifting immortal gives Sevara a second chance at life, and a powerful set of gifts. But when Sevara begins a doomed love affair with the man she almost married, she must choose between protecting the city and saving the only man she's ever loved.

Here's the trailer, enjoy!


----------



## missypyxi

Here's my trailer for Call of Kythshire, Book One of the Keepers of the Wellsprings series.

I made it myself, with my own illustrations from the book. I'd love it if you shared the video and commented. I'd love it more if you bought the ebook! Thanks!








​


----------



## deanfromaustralia

May 1st 2016 - You Will Meet The Recipient.






A pulse pounding psychological thriller from Australian author Dean Mayes.

http://centralavenuepublishing.com/Books/Recipient/


----------



## Grivante

Please enjoy the trailer for, The Zee Brothers : Curse of the Zombie Omelet!

It is a horror/comedy. A little bit like The Dukes of Hazard fight The Evil Dead.


----------



## tabislick

Here is the trailer for the first book of the trilogy Tompkin's School: For The Extraordinarily Talented!

_Izara Torvik thought her life was over the moment that her father sent her and her twin brother to a boarding school in the middle of nowhere Oklahoma. She soon discovers that the school is not as ordinary as she thought and finds herself thrown into a battle against her inner demons that only have one desire...the desire to kill.
_







> This book is a very good read. Definitely worth your time. The story line was easy to follow and I enjoyed how the author unfolded the story. I don't want to give anything away, so that is all I will say. Cannot wait for the next book!


Tompkin's School is available at Amazon.


----------



## jdrew

Well, this is an interesting thread but for some reason I do not seem capable of posting a YouTube video.  Anyone have a suggestion?  I tried searching the "help" and "search" sections here but came up with nothing.  Also, I notice that some of the videos posted here show up no problem and some don't do so well. What are the tricks to get it to show correctly.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Keith Blenman

This Necromantica trailer is an abridged reading of the intro chapter. Enjoy! The book is available here!


----------



## jdrew

Okay, going to try posting the link to my new fantasy book (_Fall of the Western Kings_) trailer again. We'll see what happens.

https://youtu.be/WR7a1MKfHnY


----------

